# Glove Box Door Adjustment?



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Every time I try to open my glove box I get frustrated. The door does not pop
open when I press the lock button. I have to press the button and pry the door open with another finger. I Know there is a small spring on the hinge that is there for some reason but can't figure it out. Is there some type of adjustment needed on the lock or the door itself ? If anyone has solved this problem please let me know how. I am currently refurbishing the entire dash but feel like putting a 9mm to it. :shutme
Thanks,
Miami Ragtop


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a spring in the hinge pin at the bottom of the Glove Box door, yours maybe broken, or weak......common on 66 and 67. Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

do you have the two little rubber bumpers in it on the top, w/o those it will not POP open. also as Eric said if your spring is missing of weak it may catch


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

adjust the door and the latch, it will pop open.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

lubricate the latch also. :cheers i had a trunk lid that no matter how i adjusted it wouldnt close without slamming. one little shot of wd-40 and it closed like butter.


----------

